# You have to see this - and watch the video



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

*Dog Swallows 24" Swiffer Handle*

Not a Golden, but you have to see this to believe it. Be sure to watch the video halfway down the page. (if you are sqeamish just bypass the video and look at the xrays).

http://www.hungarovet.com/?p= 1635


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow that is amazing. What was that dog thinking??


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That is about the most amazing thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

OMG......... how did that happen?? how could he swallow something that long? almost looks like someone shoved it down his mouth. I'm glad he recovered but if I were the vet I think I would be asking ALOT of questions..

Debbie & mason


----------



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

wow:O thats all there is to say.. thats crazy..


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I think I'll skip lunch now


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

holy crow.....that is crazy!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Gosh, and I thought the vet here who removed an entire cactus from a dogs stomach got a shock.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Blooming heck - how the hell did the dog manage to swallow that? It's a wonder it wasn't sticking out of the rear end.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I saw something like this, but it was a stick the dog swallowed. Ouch!


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow, how in the world did that dog swallow that thing? Thank goodness, they were able to remove it.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Holy crap!!!! That was just amazing! How in the world did that dog swallow that thing?


----------

